# Looking for Miniature or Klein-Moyen Breeder



## HighJump (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi,

It's been a frustrating search...

If you've seen my other post, it was on a CERF question for a breeder's dam, so all genetic health testing (i.e. vWB) as well as bone/eye testing is imperative.

Looking for a miniature or Klein-Moyen (small standard) poodle from reputable AKC breeder who is PROUD to test his/her dam/sire for abnormalities. Willing to drive up to 900 miles from NW Florida to...? Flying isn't an option as I have to keep costs to a realistic sum.

The puppy will be used for agility and rally obedience, so a line of performance (from at least one parent) is preferred. Soundness and temperament is of the utmost importance.

If you know of anyone (preferably an AKC Breeder of Merit) within that distance please give me a shout. 

If anyone has any experience with this breeder of "Classic/Eaglehill-South Miniature Poodles" let me know. From what I see, she tests her stock and the dogs are generally performance bred.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

You might see my post in a previous thread for someone looking for an oversize mini or small standard. The only breeder I know is in Reno, Nevada, but I would contact her and she might know of someone else with a puppy or puppies due nearer to you. Her name is Karin Benker. She has a Facebook page. Her kennel name is Karbits. She is an AKC Breeder of Merit and has an excellent website. Google KarbitsPoodles.


----------



## HighJump (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you very much for the referral. I called Karin awhile back and, unfortunately with the APHIS law, she can no longer ship. 

All is not lost, however, and I think I finally found a breeder who meets all of my criteria. It has been a very, very long search!!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Sorry, I thought I found you a breeder but they are in Minnesota. Safranne Silver Mini are performance poodles. You still might be able to get a referral.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Safranne has beautiful, health tested and well socialized dogs. Most of them are performance/agility prospects. Eaglehill-south too.

You should go to YouTube and search for them. They both have videos showing how they socialize their puppies. I have talked to both of them and am very happy with both of them. I would get a puppy from either of them if I were to get another poodle.


----------



## HighJump (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you both...:act-up:

Yes, I think I finally found a breeder (within driving distance) that meets all of my strict criteria. In fact, I think her criteria might be even stricter than mine (if that's possible!).


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

That's the sign of a good breeder. Good for you and good luck with your new puppy! Post pics her when you get him/her.


----------



## HighJump (Oct 26, 2013)

Absolutely! Baby pics are a must after this search, lol! :captain:


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Please also list your breeder. There are many people who come on here looking for performance poodles. If you found one closer to Florida that is great.


----------



## cheribeth (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi highjump! Could you please me know who you found? I'm in central Florida and sounds like I'm looking for a similar pup and flying is not really an option for me either. Hope to hear from you! Thanks!


----------



## HighJump (Oct 26, 2013)

cheribeth said:


> Hi highjump! Could you please me know who you found? I'm in central Florida and sounds like I'm looking for a similar pup and flying is not really an option for me either. Hope to hear from you! Thanks!


Eagle Hill South Poodles in South Carolina. Don't know if that's driving distance to you...

The pups were just born and there is a waiting list. Debbie is the owner and she's very knowledgeable and quick to reply.


----------



## missmygirls (Jun 5, 2012)

OMG, thats where my Remi is from. Debbie is wonderful. What litter did you get a pup from? Iris and Ready are Remi's parents. I am hopefully going to get her into agility eventually. Glad you found your pup!


----------



## missmygirls (Jun 5, 2012)

sorry, Iris and Rumor, not Ready,


----------



## HighJump (Oct 26, 2013)

missmygirls said:


> sorry, Iris and Rumor, not Ready,


Wow, she is stunning!! I'm not surprised, though. Debbie just had two litters and ALL of the babies are gorgeous!

My guy (who will be coming home in February) is out of Mariah and by Ernie. I've watched him (on video) do training with Rebecca. He is quite bright!

I am definitely looking forward to finally getting my long-awaited fur-kid!! :dance2:

Keep in touch...I'd like to know how your little girl is progressing.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

I would be looking at Logo's, beautiful dogs, outgoing happy temperaments. Linda has been breeding and showing for 30 years, health test dogs and she is small volume and gives each puppy total attention. On occasion she also has retired show dogs she will place in pet homes.
Logos Miniature Poodles - Home


----------



## HighJump (Oct 26, 2013)

Jacknic said:


> I would be looking at Logo's, beautiful dogs, outgoing happy temperaments. Linda has been breeding and showing for 30 years, health test dogs and she is small volume and gives each puppy total attention. On occasion she also has retired show dogs she will place in pet homes.
> Logos Miniature Poodles - Home


Thanks, but I already found one. As you can see from her site, the dogs/bitches are all CERF and OFA tested (outstanding test results!!) and she breeds for temperament, conformation, and performance. 

eClassic/Eaglehill-South Poodles - Home


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Would love to see pictures. Maybe you posted up in the "picture" section but I don't get up there that often.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Highjump, apologize, I guess I just read the OP. Congratulations on getting a great pup. Agree pictures, pictures :amen:


----------



## HighJump (Oct 26, 2013)

Jacknic said:


> Highjump, apologize, I guess I just read the OP. Congratulations on getting a great pup. Agree pictures, pictures :amen:


Definitely will post pictures...he's due to come home in the middle of February...little curly-Q head--can't wait to get him!!!


----------

